# 2007 Audi A4 Audio install.



## Operator (Nov 11, 2009)

Optima Red Top for my battery and a Stinger digital fuse holder:




















HU: JVC NX-7000bt While I'd prefer a more OEM look, the options this HU gives me, more than makes up for it. 










USB routed under armrest along with a Monster Aux cable. I have the option to run a video in, along with an Iphone interface cable.










Rear before I put the enclosure in:


















Enclosure installed:



















Rear digital distribution block and 12disc changer:


----------



## Operator (Nov 11, 2009)

Amps: JL 1000/1 and JL 450/4



















I went with these for my interconnects:










Door speakers:
Initially I ran Elemental Designs 6500's up front. But I foolishly damaged the set while trying to tweak the system.









Now I run Rainbow SLC 265.25 NG components









In the rear I have cDT EF-61's









Subwoofer:
I decided to downsize from a 12" to a 10". Image Dynamics IDMAX 10"


----------



## Operator (Nov 11, 2009)

And a few exterior shots of my car.


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

How do you like your JL amps??

I love mine all never sell them.


----------



## Operator (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeh, they suit my needs, and I doubt I'll change them out. Got both of them used, and they've been great since!!!


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

How are you finding the Rainbow SLC265.225NG's?

I'm tossing up between them and the Rainbow CSX265.

BTW. Your Audi is freakin awesome. Looks Hot in that colour too.
Nice install too. Like how you made it a semi Infinite Baffle.


----------



## Operator (Nov 11, 2009)

So far, they've been great. Though I'll be honest, I wanted to trade them for a set of DLS before I even installed them, but so far, I'm glad I kept them. I listen to a WIDE variety of music, and I've yet to find a style they don't play well. Though my HU isn't the best unit for SQ purposes, the Rainbows, have masked it quite well.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Did you get those headlights from Flys over at Audizine? Also, did you run new speaker cable to your doors? if so how did you get it into the doors?


----------



## Operator (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep, they are Fly's LED's. As for the door panel removal, I think there is a DIY in the Tech section for B7's.


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice setup. How'd you hang the amps under there?


----------



## cgm246 (Jun 27, 2011)

gOOD wORK!!! MAKES ME WANNA GO GET another a4....BUT not...TOO SMAL FOR MY BIG


----------



## specc00 (Jan 6, 2011)

looks clean:thumbsup:


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Love the car, in for this build!!! 

Can you shed some light on your board name? any meaning to it?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

nice gear  

i'ma keep an eye on this one.


----------



## Operator (Nov 11, 2009)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Love the car, in for this build!!!
> 
> Can you shed some light on your board name? any meaning to it?


To be honest with you, I've been using it since the early 2000's and I don't really remember. Though my job since 1999 have been "operating" on F-16's. 

No real updates to the system as I've been working on the "GO", and exterior portion of the car. 

Updated:


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Gotcha, I thought it diid have something to do with the services but
on a different level. I was in TAC myself back in the late 80's early to
mid 90s. 

Thanks for your service and best of luck with the build.
Scott


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Operator said:


> To be honest with you, I've been using it since the early 2000's and I don't really remember. Though my job since 1999 have been "operating" on F-16's.
> 
> No real updates to the system as I've been working on the "GO", and exterior portion of the car.
> 
> Updated:


Wheels...size and offset? Those are sweet.

Jay


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow those exhaust tips are shiny, nice job.


----------



## Operator (Nov 11, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Wheels...size and offset? Those are sweet.
> 
> Jay


Advanti Denero B2's 
19x8.5 5x112 et32
19x9.5 5x112 et35


----------

